# greasing frames after cleaning



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

ok, I'm trying to find out what kind of grease used and if the frame is greased or lube before assemply and if grease what type of grease, drag grease or other brand and can anyone post pictures of the frame greased or lubed and ready for assemply


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I use superlube synthetic grease with PTFE for the frame and gears and cal's drag grease for the drag washers


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi there!!
I use a spay, is teflÃ³n base and after spring dry the excess with paper rag 
Hope it helps!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi dollar shimano grease for my frames 9$ an once.But very effective keeps them old greenies going and going.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I use a marine grease on non exposed metal either yamalube or lucas , a synthetic PTEF on plastic gears, cals on drag washers and drive gears and quantum hot sauce on worms.

Allan
Seekfishing.com
[/I]


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Gonzalo said:


> Hi there!!
> I use a spay, is teflÃ³n base and after spring dry the excess with paper rag
> Hope it helps!!


this ^ x 2.
I can't see smearing grease all over everything, its just a trap for dirt and sand. A thin film of Corrosion X does the job just fine. Save the grease for areas of sliding or rubbing friction and use in small amounts.


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok,
I use the spray for the outside of the frame. 
Inside I use shimano grease and oil ts 321 for bearings 
The spray is Silachem Tha is a silicon or teflÃ³n release agent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

crabtrap said:


> this ^ x 2.
> I can't see smearing grease all over everything, its just a trap for dirt and sand. A thin film of Corrosion X does the job just fine. Save the grease for areas of sliding or rubbing friction and use in small amounts.


It also keeps water out on reels with seep holes.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> It also keeps water out on reels with seep holes.


? huh ? You're saying the grease actually keeps the water out...that makes no sense to me what so ever. Maybe if you smeared it over the weep hole then it may keep the water out ? The spray coating like I posted will protect the metal every bit as well as a thick coat of grease and repels water just as well. Been doing it this way for years with no ill effects and have cleaned heaps of congealed filthy old grease out of reels too.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

crabtrap said:


> ? huh ? You're saying the grease actually keeps the water out...that makes no sense to me what so ever. Maybe if you smeared it over the weep hole then it may keep the water out ? The spray coating like I posted will protect the metal every bit as well as a thick coat of grease and repels water just as well. Been doing it this way for years with no ill effects and have cleaned heaps of congealed filthy old grease out of reels too.


Yeah I would do this no need in all that grease. One day with all that grease in there you will have an issue like drag slipping is one I have personally seen.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Hi dollar shimano grease for my frames 9$ an once.But very effective keeps them old greenies going and going.


Agreed.

I cut the Shimano grease with Reel-X and use a small paint brush and "scub" a thin film over the inside.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I use a blue marine bearing grease. When reassembling, I coat all exterior screw threads with the stuff and then wipe the heads clean after installation. I'm hoping this somehow inhibits salt water penetration.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

are the reel butter products not good?


----------

